# Hunting rigs



## stihl sawing (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 17, 2010)

You are just to fast for me...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Blazin (Feb 17, 2010)

Already on the grill too. LOL!


----------



## tree md (Feb 17, 2010)

A couple of old ones of yours truly:

Goofy 80's pic:






Mid 90's


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 17, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> You are just to fast for me...


Is that your jeep with the moose stickin out of it.


----------



## humpysiener (Feb 19, 2010)

i don't have any pictures but.....a friend of mine used to ride his motorcycle up this trail as far as he could. Then walk from there, shoot a deer and drag it back to his moto. He would straddle the deer, two legs on each side and him on top and ride on top of the deer back to his house...


----------

